# $250 2 Way vs $250 3 Way



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

If I have $250 to drop in my front stage which will sound better, a 2 way or 3 way... as far as 2 way goes Im thinking I will do ER18RNX and Peerless HDS tweets... but will this sound as good as a 3 way system in the same price range?


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

what size midrange and midbass would you be looking into for the 3way. downside of 3way is your looking at budget components at that price, really. Good processing and install could make good with that though.

Could do something like a Xt19, Exclusive 5.5" (unless you can find a pair of 4.5"), SLS 8"


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

2-way active vs 3-way active or 2-way active vs 3-way passive frontstage?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

haha still having a hard time deciding eh?

Some things to consider:

-space-where do you plan on installing the midranges?
-more amplifier channels
-HU or processor that can do 3-way or 4-way if you are going to add in a sub
-tuning
-$250 is really hard to come up with a good 3-way.$300 is better.

If there were no installation limits and you could have ideal mounting locations.

I think I would go (my opinion):
LPG25NFA or Peerless HDS
Tang band W3-871
Peerless SLS 8"

but I think that goes over your budget or maybe not.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

If necessary I could probablly bump the budget up 100 bucks or so by selling my Crystal SSCS6's if I know the front stage is just gonna blow them out of the water... I was going to compare the 2 way to them but if I can pretty much guarantee they arent gonna be as good then I will sell them ASAP. 

But it would be 3 way active with the CD7100 doing all of the cross overs and such... 



> Automatically optimize overall system response for a Front-3 way speaker system or higher performance 4-speaker plus subwoofer speaker system.


In just a sec Ill throw some pics up here of the space I have from the other post. And yah Im still confused I just wanna do it right the first time... The biggest problem probablly will be the amplifiers...

Oh this is probablly important, but I have a pair of AA 8" Assasins as my Sub stage.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Thats pretty much what I have to work with...

Do yall think selling the Crystals will be a good idea?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

i would stick to 2-way active right now and i bet they would still blow the Cystals "out of the water" when properly tuned. Going 3-way active isnt as easy as it seems, but once you get they 2-way down then maybe go 3-way active.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> i would stick to 2-way active right now and i bet they would still blow the Cystals "out of the water" when properly tuned. Going 3-way active isnt as easy as it seems, but once you get they 2-way down then maybe go 3-way active.


i hear that all the time, but why? it doesn't seem like it would be "much" harder? Is it just the time spend tuning and find the right xover points or is there more to it? I'm sure imaging has more a significant factor the more drivers you add.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

BlackLac said:


> i hear that all the time, but why? it doesn't seem like it would be "much" harder? Is it just the time spend tuning and find the right xover points or is there more to it? I'm sure imaging has more a significant factor the more drivers you add.


Not that its impossible but your just adding one more components that you have to bandpass and find crossover points/slopes for, install/placement, more amplified channels and have DSP for. I just suggest that is easier to do 2-way to get the basics of what to listen for. When you are starting out with a 3-way do you what drivers/frequency range is causing the problem? do you know what to do to fix it? It is adding more complexity to a situation that a first time DIYer has to deal with.


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

so basically time & money. i've been itching to try a 3way, but i'm not ready for that much door mod. in my current car.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

there are always kickpanels


----------



## BlackLac (Aug 8, 2005)

yeah, for some reason i don't really care for the look of kickpanels. a nice door install looks so much cleaner.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Would I hear a significant difference between a 2 way and a 3 way? And how so?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

potentially yes...since you have a dedicated midrange and dedicated midbass instead of one midrange/midbass driver those areas are improved, but other are other thoughts regarding multi-point sources which have negative effects on stage width, height, and localization but thats a whole other topic that im honestly knowledgable on but has been discussed


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Hmm I like the idea of the 3 way but the only thing is that means more $$ into an amp... or more likely 2 amps... and figuring out where to mount. I dunno if kick panels will work cuz of the parking break on drivers side is real close to the kick panel, and im not the best of fiber glassers lol although I do have a bunch left over...

If I was to put another 550 into the frontstage and amp for it... what would yall say is the best way to go?

Honestly I dont mind learning how to do the 3 way and stuff I really like learning all that stuff that way I can help others and all that good stuff.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

ok whats the total budget for drivers and amps?


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

judging by your pictures I'm not seeing any good mounting places without some decent modification. How difficult do you want the install to be? Is it a dodge ram? There are a couple of good dodge ram installs in the install section.

If you are going 3-way either do kick panels or go with a dome midrange.

I think I like 2-way for your install though.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Yah its a ram... I can deal with a reasonable amount of modification, whats your idea of decent mods tho? And ill look at the rams, but from what I have seen most are 02 and up... but Ill look again lol.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

hmmm...well i'm trying to think what would I do. I think I would do some type of kickpanel install and I'm not even a kick panel person. EIther go with a large format tweeter down low or go with a dome midrange with your tweeter if you have clearance issues with the parking brake. I'm worried about your doors. It's been a while since I installed in a ram, but i'm worried you might not have very good depth from the pictures. Your a-pillars make it hard to install tweeters since they are curved and have it look nice and function properly so I would avoid them.

the only other place I would locate your tweeters are just back and below from the sails above the door speakers. 

I'm not going to tell you "the best place" because I honestly don't know what works best for your vehicle. I'm just trying to offer suggestions based on what works and what doesn't.


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

I've got a set of Seas 8's buyouts ($55 - pair) 
Hivi Buyouts - A3n ($8.88 pair) 
dayton tweets ($4.60 ea) 

You'd be surprised! 

However, in your situation I'd dive for the high end 2 way.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

As far as speakers go if I was to go 3 way would the HDS tweeters still be one of the best choices? Then what midbass / midrange speakers would be good for what... 150-175 I have left over?

Also theres a Planet Audio [email protected] ohms amp in a thread below mine, would that be good choice for my mids?

Also if I get dedicated midrange and midbass would those be better to have more power?


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

The HDS tweeter would be completely wasted in a 3-way application. 

I, like many of the others suggest going with a 2-way to start. You'll be surprised what you'll be able to accomplish. The ER18/HDS combo will sound fantastic. You'd be really happy with that setup.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

MiniVanMan said:


> The HDS tweeter would be completely wasted in a 3-way application.
> 
> I, like many of the others suggest going with a 2-way to start. You'll be surprised what you'll be able to accomplish. The ER18/HDS combo will sound fantastic. You'd be really happy with that setup.


totally agree. i think you are making this too hard and your brain is overloaded with choices. Going back and forth between forums that don't know about DIY options and then asking their opinions is going to get you more conflicting opinions. And guess what...IF (big IF) you are not satisfied with either of those choices of speakers you can EASILY sell them here at a small loss if they are taken good care of.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Lolz alright I guess 2 way is probablly the best way to go... that way I may even save some money lol... No need to completely empty my wallet on the speakers I guess the amps could use some love too lol...


----------



## aneonrider (Apr 28, 2007)

The 3 way I am using is relatively in-expensive

Peerless SLS8
Aurasound NS-3
Vifa XT19 (Alpine small format)


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

My 3 way was only $250 and it should sound a lot better than a 2 way, mostly because of the added midbass.

SLS 8" ~60 ea.
TG9 ~ 30 ea.
Seas Neo ~30 ea.

Total: $240 + shipping.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

02bluesuperroo said:


> My 3 way was only $250 and it should sound a lot better than a 2 way, mostly because of the added midbass.
> 
> SLS 8" ~60 ea.
> TG9 ~ 30 ea.
> ...


I like this one...nice setup for a 3-way


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Would that really be better than the 2 way I have?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

BoondockSaints said:


> Would that really be better than the 2 way I have?


I really think a nice 2-way active would be better that what you have right now. It seems like you are going back and forth deciding what to do, what amps to run, how much power, etc.

1) decided if you want active or passive
2) decided 2-way or 3-way (based on install locations)
3) see if your HU is capable or is you need a processor
4) pick frontstage drivers and sub
5) decided on amp and power distribution

There are many threads discussing these issues, just search and you might get a better idea. Once you have a complete goal of how your system is going to be put together in the end, the better we can help you make that decision. Going back and forth between everything isnt helping and its probably giving you a headache. Make a solid outline of the system and try not to stray from it


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

1 - active
2 - not sure but 3 way sounds like its the best for sound but worst for install which i could deal with
3 - it is of both 2 and 3 way
4 - not sure yet and 2 8" AA assasins
5 - figure i need to chose after but im thinking [email protected] 4 ohms or 200x2 4 ohms and 100x2 4ohms and [email protected] 2 ohms


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

ok i will make is easy for you and tell you what you have to buy 

Seas ER18RNX or W18NX mids
Peerless HDS tweeters
PG Xenon 200.4 and 100.2 (100.2 to tweeters, 200.4 (1&2) for midbass, 200.4 (3&4 bridged) to subs)

How does that sound?

BTW I dont think your HU is capable for a 3-way frontstage + Sub unless you have a Clarion DRZ-9255, Alpine HU w/ H701 or H990, or Pioneer P9 combo


----------



## silent1 (Jun 2, 2005)

If your not up to making kicks, Qlogic makes some. It does require a slight bend on your parking brake. There should also be plenty of room to flush mount a speaker, so maybe a dome mid would be a good idea? 

I want to put the mids and tweets in my a-pillar similar to the Macrom truck in the install forum.

Just an idea ive been tossing around... is there a headunit that may allow you to run the tweeters and possibly mids off the unit and still use its crossovers? Then you may be able to just amp the midbass and subs. Might not get loud enough for you, I dont know.


----------



## Ga foo 88 (Dec 18, 2005)

I think it has low pass/ bandpass/ bandpass on the x-overs from the head unit.. so he would need an amp that could high pass past 5 or 6k or whatever, from an amp if he were to go 3-way active.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

My head unit is an Eclipse CD7100.

http://www.eclipse-web.com/cd/cd7100audiovisual.html#audio

According to that it can do it...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

> Automatically optimize overall system response for a *Front-3 way speaker system* or higher performance *4-speaker plus subwoofer* speaker system.


3-way active frontstage or 4-speaker plus subwoofer (front speakers, rear speaker, and subwoofer)

not

3-way active frontage + sub woofer, only 2-way acitve frontstage + sub is cable with that HU unless you can split the RCAs and utilize the crossovers on the amp and the HU to bandpass the midbass and lowpass the subwoofer...do you know what i mean?


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Yah you mean

____________Mid Amp (bandpass)
HU->Splitter<
____________Sub Amp (lowpass)

Im not 100% on what the passes mean but I get the idea that use the setting on the amps as crossovers kinda? Then the sub will play the range below a certain point and the mids will play above it?

Would that affect the SQ of my build? The subs I have only goes up to 40 or 45 Hz...


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea thats the idea...you would send the sub signal split into two amps. The midbass amp would have to HP the signal and the sub amp would just play through. It would affect your control of time alignment of the midbass drivers, HU phase control and upfront control of midbass and sub crossover points, and i think your limited EQ use on that particular band.

On another note...you can split any of the singals in what ever drivers you choose but that would limit you in even more control of the system. That is why I would rather split the lower fequencies on which localization cues are less of a factor.

Which is why i think 2-way + sub is the optimal configuration in this situation (simple, easy, and rather straghtforward)  If someone would like to add or provide a different suggestion, please do.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

You sure that Eclipse does 3 way PLUS sub? Pretty sure the only unit that does that in a single DIN is the DRZ. Last I knew those units did 2 way plus sub.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Per Crutchfield:

Speaker Layout — selects 4-speaker system (front and rear, with sub) or 3-way system (subs, midrange speakers, and tweeters)

That's 2 way up front plus sub.


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Yah it probablly will be the best just to do 2 because that would make the Time Alignment and such useless... 

Azn wheres the best place to pick up the PGs ASAP? The forums didn't seem to have them ATM... and I kinda need to order my amps ASAP, gotta finish the system before next friday because I really can't do alot of this when Im at school, no where to really work on it at Tech, nor the tools to do it.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Well if you need them ASAP, unfortunately it might cost you  If your search the forums caraudio.com, elitecaraudio.com, audiogroupfoum.com, caraudioforums.com, carstereos.org, etc etc etc im sure you can find them. Let me look for some websites that might have them

And chadillac3 did you see post #35  

X100.2 
http://www.onlinecarstereo.com/CarAudio/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=14133
X200.4
http://www.hookedontronics.com/show_product_details.jsp?cid=12474

(this is what i found doing a quick search but try ebay as well)


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

Thanks man, I may have to hold off on the amps in that case. But I think I should go ahead and buy the speakers now before I flip flop again... So ER18RNX and Peerless HDS are gonna be my best bet for under 250 right? Lol... In the meantime Ill see if there are any of those 200.4 for sale or any 200x4 of anything...


----------



## BoondockSaints (May 12, 2007)

I am on the verge of ordering the ER18s and HDS off of madisound now, anything else off of Madisound I should order? Such as the speaker cloth or can that be found at a local Hancock or Joanne Fabrics?


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

azngotskills said:


> Well if you need them ASAP, unfortunately it might cost you  If your search the forums caraudio.com, elitecaraudio.com, audiogroupfoum.com, caraudioforums.com, carstereos.org, etc etc etc im sure you can find them. Let me look for some websites that might have them
> 
> And chadillac3 did you see post #35
> 
> ...


Shuddup!! I think I probably was reading as the last page was being posted, and didn't see the extra page.


----------



## silent1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Im going to vote 2 way. I dont think 3 way is worth it unless you can mount at least an 8 inch midbass. 

Its easy to put a sub up front in these Dodges, you can easily run a higher crossover point and get plenty of midbass from a 6 or 7 inch woofer. It'll be a whole lot easier, cheaper, and likely better. 

If you need to be further convinced pull your door panel off and see if its really worth working around the window motor. After that you'll have to hack up the door panel. The more I think about it, the more im saying no way, two way is fine. Ill do the three way in another vehicle more suited for it.


----------

